# MobileMe galerie app, enfin!!



## raoul821 (16 Janvier 2010)

Je ne l'ai vu relevé nul part, mais apple a lancé une app pour synchroniser, visualiser, partager, ses galeries mobileMe. C'est encore basique, mais c''est un bon début.
Je ne comprenais l'absence de ce service jusqu'ici!
Bons week end a tous


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Janvier 2010)

Si si, MacGé en a parlé.
Hélas cette appli ne fonctionne qu'en wi-fi, chez moi à côté du Mac. Essayé 3G sans succès "cette vidéo ne peut pas être visionnée sur cet appareil" 
Apparemment je ne suis pas le seul:
http://discussions.apple.com/thread....02944&tstart=0
Il y a déjà eu une mise à jour (1.0.1 je crois), mais c'est pas mieux


----------

